# Selling honey on craigslist



## Salesi

Just a tip for selling honey on craigslist, I originally posted an ad for selling local honey and got zero responses except for the guy in Nigeria who wanted my email address. 

Then I reposted showing my hives, extractor in use, honey pouring from the gate valve into the strainer and a full super frame. I got five responses and sold $140.00 on a Saturday. It must be the power of images or something. 

Also my wife posted a notice on the bulletin board where she works and typically I will get orders from 2 to 3 one and half pound containers a week, more at Christmas.


----------



## burns375

Yeah, i usually ignore postings without pictures, unless I am very interested. Picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## Winter Garden Honey Co.

Mine has been up a week without a hit. I try more photos as you suggested.

https://orlando.craigslist.org/grd/5010063546.html


----------



## SowthEfrikan

Is your honey "raw", "unfiltered", "organic"? If so, say so.

Mention that store-bought is usually pastuerised or heated. Also, how great your local honey is for allergies.


----------



## rookie2531

I attest to that. I posted first time for selling a few nucs, nothing. Showed pictures of the brood pattern and the queen, bam, sold out in 1 weekend.


----------



## tommyt

SowthEfrikan said:


> Is your honey "raw", "unfiltered", "organic"? If so, say so.
> 
> Mention that store-bought is usually pastuerised or heated. Also, how great your local honey is for allergies.


How would one go about getting Organic and Honey in the same bottle:s


----------



## tommyt

Winter Garden Honey Co. said:


> Mine has been up a week without a hit. I try more photos as you suggested.
> 
> https://orlando.craigslist.org/grd/5010063546.html


At those prices they may think your selling sugar water


----------



## tommyt

WGHC
Your pictures are really nice,very attractive IMHO 
I think if anything you add is lacking 
Positive info 
Healthy 
Raw 
Unaltered 
Natural 
I also feel if you up your prices people will 
Know they are buying a PREIUM product
Basement prices usually bring Basement Product

I sell 8oz for 6 and 2 lb for 18 

You will build a clientele may take time but you will 
I know you say visit FB and WWW.
However I think the raw natural and things like that help right upfront 
Folks don't want to change pages rt away 
They are reading Craigslist 
They will go but only after the commit on Craig's 

I wrote 
Then visited your www
You have been at it long enough to know :s
I should have just read the post lol


----------



## johng

I sell quite a bit from Craigslist. Pictures do help, for some reason it seems to go in spurts. I keep an ad on Craigslist all the time it's free advertisement. But, you do have to weed through some scam emails.


----------



## Sovek

I'll risk necroing a thread here. When I look at nucs on CL, I mostly ignore posts that dont have pictures or not enough, or even generic pics. Show me pictures thats clearly your apiary, I'll hit you up no problem. Same goes for anything I'm buying, be it tools or bees.


----------

